# Anyone feel like chatting tonight?



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, just curious if anyone is around and might want to chat tonight...... drop by the chat room if you wanna hang for a bit :thumbsup:


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

wish I had seen this TX. I spent most of the night channel surfing.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

its sunday...and I am in right now!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Gonna leave it up ( Chat ) for a whiel whilsT I work PM me if you can't get my attention..

Coach


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Gonna leave it up ( Chat ) for a whiel whilsT I work PM me if you can't get my attention..
> 
> Coach



Pssstt......I'm in the chat right now....where are ya man?


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

in chat for a while too


----------

